# 350Z droptop



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

I just got back from the nissan dealer and saw a silver 350Z roadster for sale in the lot. I went over to look at it and the 1st thing i noticed it that it was a damn automatic. I have no idea why nissan would even consider making such a vehicle with an auto in it, but anyway. Then i looked at how much it was and i almost fell over and cracked my head open on the curb. The dealer jacked up the price by $10,000 and was asking $48,600 for the car. I think that is ridiculous. For that much i would much rather get a Z06 Vette and smoke every Z on the road. Now i am not saying i dislike the Z's but shit thats a liitle expensive. Has anyone noticed any big markups like this elsewhere?? If so what do u think of it??


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Sounds like you need to go to another dealer that won't inflate the sticker price as for buying a Z06 and smoking *every Z on the road* I think you need to do a little research because if you bought a Z06 I would smoke you along with some of my friends.  

I don't know what dealerships are around you but I'm sure if you check out different dealerships the price will very. Good luck!


----------



## Titan (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm out here in California and they're marked up about 10k here too. :wtf:


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

WTF!!!!! 10k!!! You guys are F*ing insane! Stupid F*ing dealers F*ing jacking up the prices! JEEEEZ!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

For a 10 grand markup, it's worth going out of state, buying one at sticker, and drive it back.


----------

